# Got My Baskets Today



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

This hobby aint cheap lol lol. I really got lucky that one of the guys in the area sells them for 10 bucks less than Siegals with no tax or shipping. Now one of the old guys said you need a small 1 to 4 bird carrier too lol lol....


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Thats it!*

Very nice, Now put some birds in them! (LOL)
Jack


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

They are not Pigeon Baskets until they get pigeon poop in them.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL so true, u know Leon in Mansfield Don, he is the one who has them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

wow those are sure some sweet looking baskets you got there they should last you a life time just remember one thing , dont leave them in the sun while you have your birds in them as they can heat up pretty quickly and you dont want to burn your birds feets while your on the road


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have known Leon for 30-35 years - maybe more. I think most everone knows him.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice!! Still got that new crate smell huh? LOL I got some of those also. They are very durable.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sky tx said:


> Have known Leon for 30-35 years - maybe more. I think most everone knows him.


Would that be leon rawdon?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep He is the one...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I want those.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Wingsonfire said:


> Yep He is the one...


He an old timer in the race birds. I thought i heard he was not flying any more. I believ I got a few pair from him back in the mid 1970s. When jimmy davis was still alive and active in the birds As Davis lived about 4 blocks from me back then.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thos are awesome man! Too pricey for my wallet, maybe one of these days....lol. I bought myself a 20 bird wooden basket from Jedd's just yesterday, cost me $40!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful baskets--stainless steel--real nice---but won't they get hot in the sun?? c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Beautiful baskets--stainless steel--real nice---but won't they get hot in the sun?? c.hert


I think they are alumimum, very light weight, which is good for me as my back is not so good. and you would not keep them in the sun, esp with birds in them, I like that they have alot of ventilation holes.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are very nice baskets, but I wouldn't use them here, as they would get too hot and burn my birds tooties, if left outside a short time.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Worried about being to hgot Put a piece of card board down on the flooring It also makes it easyer to clean .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

re lee said:


> Worried about being to hgot Put a piece of card board down on the flooring It also makes it easyer to clean .


Now that's a smart idea!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

after putting the card board put grating on top of it so you birds will no be stepping on the poops and prevent from hot flooring.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bluecheckard said:


> after putting the card board put grating on top of it so you birds will no be stepping on the poops and prevent from hot flooring.


That's a great way to keep the birds and poop away from each other! I'll have to do that with the basket I bought.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Grates!*

I have wooden crates but look about the same. I use grates with news paper under them. Easy to clean.
Jack


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Action said:


> I have wooden crates but look about the same. I use grates with news paper under them. Easy to clean.
> Jack


I woul agree with you. When I bought my used aluminun crates, the previous owner made some nice grates for all the aluminum crates, which is really beneficial.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

These work great even here in Arizona 100 deg heat....


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I got the same 2 baskets and it cost me alot to get them shipped here but i still feel its worth it. I like the idea of the making a grate to keep them away from poop. Right now I just load the floor with shredded paper which I also find helps keep their feet from getting burned during the road trip.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> This hobby aint cheap lol lol. I really got lucky that one of the guys in the area sells them for 10 bucks less than Siegals with no tax or shipping. Now one of the old guys said you need a small 1 to 4 bird carrier too lol lol....


I have the same as these, your birds will be fine. I put in wire buttons , that will keep the birds out of the dropings and the heat will not effect their feet.



Good luck.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Really nice!*

Not sure I said it in my first post but those are really nice!
Jack


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Those look like the ones we have on out shipping trailer. There aluminum.IMO There better than wood crates


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Picture of my baskets with the removable floors in them. I made them out of 14 ga wire. You will have to make them in 2's as one whole section will not fit through the release doot


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's pretty sweet, parrisc!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ive seen someone use that plastic outdoor grass "carpet" stuff..forgot what it is called...lol.. fake turf??? anyway, cut to fit the crate, he just takes it out and hoses it off.. just a thought...if you do not have grates in the bottom...


----------

